# HobbyTalk Charity Raffle - Win a competition level RC car!



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

*UPDATE: The ticket sales on HobbyTalk are over but those at the Snowbirds race can purchase tickets in Room 137 at the Radisson Resort in Orlando (race hotel).*

We are pleased to announce a raffle to benefit Breast Cancer research. Team HobbyTalk will be running in the Thunder 600 at the 2009 Snowbird Nationals being held Jen. 27th thru Feb. 1st. The Thunder 600 will be held on Saturday, Jan. 31, 2009. Find more information on the Thunder 600 at http://snowbirdnationals.com/Thunder600.htm

The raffle will be for the car that will be run in the Thunder 600. This is a competition level car complete roller with chassis, brushless motor, speed control, LiPo battery and body. We hoping to make a complete ready-to-run car with a commitment of a transmitter (announcement to follow). The car will include the following donated equipment:

Chassis donated by HyperDrive
Tekin RS Speed Control donated by Tekin
Brushless motor donated by Full Throttle
LiPo battery donated by Full Throttle
Body/Painted donated by FB Graphics & Seneca Graphics

We will also get the body signed by Snowbird Nationals 2009 models/trophygirls Hollie and Jessica!!! 

The total value of this package will be close to $1000.00

$5.00 per raffle entry
* Entries open on HobbyTalk - now thru Jan. 24th - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php 
* Entries at the Snowbirds – Jan. 27th thru evening of Jan 31st
* Drawing after the Thunder 600 event, you need not be present to win
* BONUS: Become a HobbyTalk Supporter ($20 per year, $50 lifetime) before Jan. 25th and get a free entry into the raffle! HobbyTalk will donate $5.00 of your HobbyTalk Supporter fee.

Here is how it will work. The raffle opens with this announcement and will be taken on HobbyTalk until Jan. 24th. Raffle entries will cost $5.00 per ticket and you can pay via PayPal. Go to http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/payments.php Entries will then be available at the Snowbirds and will close sometime before the drawing on the evening of Jan. 31. To enter at the Snowbirds, just look for the Banner!

You can discuss this here on this thread.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This post will contain the names of those who entered via HobbyTalk. Keep an eye on it for the latest news.

Entries:

1 - Thomas Hargrave
2 - Edward Borchers
3 - Kenneth Hinton
4 - Rick Sieboldt
5 - Jeremy Gullo
6 - R E Hagan
7 - Frederick Talasco
8 - Peter Coll
9 - Tim McCown
10 - Jeffrey S Cummings
11 - Lemuel Furman
12 - Mits Yamahata
13 - RC Product Designs
14 - Ross Knisely
15 - Tom Parker
16 - Bud Bartos
17 - William Kellems
18 - Paul Lawrence
19 - Matthew Steffenhagen
20 - Timothy Moisio
21 - William Laney
22 - Robert Williams
23 - Michael Saverko
24 - Mitchell Hopper
25 - David Martin
26 - Sid Rhoades
27 - Dennis Marvin
28 - Tom Brand
29 - Paul Bodensie
30 - Joshua Fitzwater
31 - Paul Winslow
32 - Brett Watson
33 - Bill DeRuiter


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks Mike and Hank for helping support this event. Hank thanks for putting together the Hobby Talk Team.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks, got our first entry!


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

Who Who Who Who Who Who Who Who Who Who Who??????????????


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

See post #2, this is where I will list entries - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2651980&postcount=2


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Good idear. Just entered:thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i thought i read somewhere that you have to be present to win, is that the case still??? i think i saw that on snowbirds' site...


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ill deff buy one if i can buy one without being present to win...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You *DO NOT* have to be present to win.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hankster said:


> You *DO NOT* have to be present to win.


ALRIGHT!!! well then i will go donate right now!!!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

donation made, i actually became a hobbytalk supporter!!!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hank... you have payment.. and its about time i became a supporter after all these years ;-)
thanks!


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Hank,

I'm in and a little something your your hard work.


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*I'm in also*

I'm in also.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks everyone, let's keep those entries coming! Even if you are going to da 'birds, you can get your entry now before you go.... let's call it preregistration


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in!

Ross


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hankster >>> Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

ATTENTION MAXX GULLO: I will personally deliver the car/truck to you,if you win it.
Hope everyone likes pink and green! hehehe!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm in!!!


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

Support the hobby!!! Especially for the younger gen. coming in!!! What are we gonna do when us young/old farts can't race anymore!!! We need to also support our kids and grandkids.Some people don't realize that!! Sorry, off the subject, good luck to all at the birds this year!!!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

good to see all the interest, but my odds are goin down!!! haha jkjkjk its good to see the proceeds goin to a good cause!!!


----------



## kidsid99 (Dec 1, 2006)

Great idea! I'm in.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*raffle*

im in baby and Hank you guys are all right in my book and can we see pics of this awesome ride when it is finished so we can droole over it :woohoo: come on guys its only 5 .00 for a good cause help Hank and crew out :wave: who knows you just might even win :freak:


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

we will post pics of it next week. Car is being delivered form Hyper Drive next week at the birds. The bodies from Pro-line are on there way to my shop, the speedo from tekin was shipped out to me last week as well. Should have it monday. Motor and battery will be on it's way to me this week. Body is in paint shop. After truck is built we will post a pic. I just want to thank everyone again for helping with this great cause.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Body is OUT of the paint shop,and is now in the graphics department.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

twelve said:


> ATTENTION MAXX GULLO: I will personally deliver the car/truck to you,if you win it.
> Hope everyone likes pink and green! hehehe!


hahaha, arent u funny. but thanks. r u gonna charge me a shipping and handling fee, or should i just pay u in a 12 pack of Coca-Cola???


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Was going to deliver for free,but I could use a Coke or 12...


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

well i figured, u drink more coke than i do water, well.... maybe not that much...


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Sneak peek......


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Good lookin' paint job!


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks,Hank.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

if the winner is not present, i assume the package will be shipped to them on Feb 2nd?


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll register at the 'Birds


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

U are correct if the winner is not present it will be shipped out to them.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just wanted to announce that Hays from Lefthander RC will be donating $100.00 to go along with the raffle entry fees for our Charity, breast cancer research. Thanks Hays for your generous donation!


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

was a radio sponsored or no?


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Mike is the winning ride out of the paint booth??


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

Al Spina Fan said:


> Mike is the winning ride out of the paint booth??


pic of the body is on page 2


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

UPDATE: The ticket sales on HobbyTalk are over but those at the Snowbirds race can purchase tickets in Room 137 at the Radisson Resort in Orlando (race hotel).


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

is it the RS or the RS Pro?


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

It's a RS. We are still waiting on the radio info. I have been talking with Futaba today. Even without Radio it's a great Cause to buy a ticket.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

deff is a good cause. got my tick and i have my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

maxxgullo said:


> deff is a good cause. got my tick and i have my fingers crossed!!!


i got my fingers crossed as well, but our odds are about to go down dramatically when the guys at snowbirds buy a bunch of tickets...


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, my luck a guy with a full sponsorship will win it haha...


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

the raffke just went off, there was 670.00 raised at the birds with the raffle tickets, Than the winner started an Auction and that brought in another 450.00 going to high bidder Jorge from ORC. And he has announced that the truck will go up for auction again on Feb 28th at Marshalls Hilltop Hobbies in PA. During there Cabin Fever Race.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That's cool! I'm sure Mike will report the details with names once he has a chance. That would make total raised as
Raffle @ HobbyTalk = 165.00
Raffle @ 'birds = 670.00
Auction = 450.00
Donation from Lefthanders = 100.00
Total = $1385.00

Wow! I would like to personally thank everyone for being part of this. It is for a great cause and shows that RCers step up when called upon!


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

I will make a post on this when i get back to NY and get a little relaxation in. There is a lot to tell about what all went down with the 600 and what we had. Thanks to all that have helped.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I did some research of Charities before I sent off the donation. I wanted to make that not only would the donation go to breast cancer research but that the Charity used the funds wisely. I chose the Susan G. Koman for the Cure foundation - http://ww5.komen.org . Their main purpose is funding research and they have the highest rating of any breast cancer research foundation as rated by Charity Navigator. They only use 16% of the funds for admin and fund raising with the rest going to research and detection.

The breakdown of the donations is as follows:
Raffle tickets by HobbyTalk members - $165
Snowbirds Raffle tickets - $670
2nd Raffle won by Jorge @ ORC - $450
Donation by Hays @ Lefthander RC - $100
Total - $1385.00
HobbyTalk covered the PayPal fees so the full amount went to the charity. Below is a copy of the confirmation letter from Susan G. Koman for the Cure

March 10, 2009

Mr. Harold Hagquist
RCV Productions, LLC - HobbyTalk.com
5532 Iris Ln.
Kalamazoo,MI 49009

Dear Mr. Hagquist, 

Thank you so much for your contribution of $1,385.00 to Susan G. Komen for the Cure. Your support is hard at work bringing us closer to our goal of saving lives and ending breast cancer forever by empowering people, ensuring quality care for all and energizing science to find the cures.

With nearly $1 billion invested to date, Susan G. Komen for the Cure has become the world’s single largest source of nonprofit funds dedicated to curing breast cancer at every stage from the causes to the cures, to the pain and anxiety of every moment in between. In fact, since we started in 1982, practically every advance in the fight against breast cancer has been touched in some way by a Komen grant.

Working with friends like you, along with survivors and activists in 125 U.S. cities and around the world, Susan G. Komen for the Cure serves the breast health needs of millions, and has helped save countless lives.

Again, I want to express my sincere appreciation for your generous donation and your commitment to our promise to bring an end to this devastating disease. The success of Komen for the Cure is made possible through the considerate support received from corporations, organizations, survivors, advocates and individuals like you. Because of your help, we are one step closer to creating a world without breast cancer. 

Sincerely,

Hala Moddelmog
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Got to feel good about it!:woohoo:

We're on again for next year... right?:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, was proud of the HobbyTalk and Snowbird racers that pitched in to help with this. Hopefully we can do something like this again next year.


----------

